# Touring in Ireland



## 90061 (May 1, 2005)

Hi

We're thinking of touring Ireland for 4 weeks next year. Don't know where to start, in more ways than one. We live in Scotland, so thinking of getting the ferry from Troon to Belfast and working down the coast from there. Both the CC and the CCC seem to have a number of sites, and there's no shortage of private sites.

Any comments, suggestions etc, welcomed.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Have a look at www.motorcaravanclub.com run by a chap in Ireland called Bill, he has organised a network of free overnight stops mostly in pub car parks. very nice bloke.
Sid


----------



## 91568 (May 1, 2005)

I can recommend this!: http://www.10000things.org.uk/eire.htm


----------



## 92086 (May 1, 2005)

Go West into the mountains. Wildcamping spots by the dozen, and don't forget your walking boots. On the negative side, Calor gas is hard to come by. They use their own brand of gas in yellow bottles.


----------

